# FreeBSD X, new os



## Nicushor (May 31, 2018)

Hi,

Once in a while I remember about a project I saw on the net this couple of years and every time i lose the link to their blog which has just a few posts. Can u link dat link so that I can have it saved here on my account, and what you think about this idea? What is it about anyway?

So, here I found the link again - https://www.slideshare.net/iXsystems/nextbsd-aka-freebsd-x .
http://nextbsd.org


----------



## Beastie7 (May 31, 2018)

FreeBSD X was an attempt to "modernize" FreeBSD with a bunch of mach based technologies from macOS. Some ideas were considered, but the experiment as a whole failed.

The kernel abstractions are just too different. Too much work for negligible benefit; whereas the existing infrastructure can be improved instead.


----------



## Maxiu (May 31, 2018)

I suppose if this for child

BTW: FreeBSD-*current* kernel, suicide


----------



## kpedersen (May 31, 2018)

I think because Mac OS X provides a BSD subsystem, people assume that Mac OS X is just FreeBSD with a "nifty GUI". They then get this strange satisfying feeling that by combining the two, the universe will align.
However Darwin is the underlying UNIX in Mac OS X, and that is quite a different kernel (Mach).

For example Windows has a Ubuntu subsystem, however I am pretty sure Canonical will not be dragging the Product Activation system from Windows into Ubuntu...
Oops, we probably shouldn't give them that idea :/


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 31, 2018)

Looking on the slideshare link it seems it was an iXSystems tentative to import the 'Mach IPC' system to FreeBSD.

Well there are some more explanations on the their GitHub page.


----------



## Nicushor (Jun 1, 2018)

If this a cutting-edge new great stuff that will revitalize FreeBSD (not that it is so necessary) or it's an attempt to crunch some old stuff during this period in which FreeBSD has to support the cowboy-life of Linux?


----------



## obsigna (Jun 1, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I think because Mac OS X provides a BSD subsystem, people assume that Mac OS X is just FreeBSD with a "nifty GUI". They then get this strange satisfying feeling that by combining the two, the universe will align.
> However Darwin is the underlying UNIX in Mac OS X, and that is quite a different kernel (Mach).
> 
> For example Windows has a Ubuntu subsystem, however I am pretty sure Canonical will not be dragging the Product Activation system from Windows into Ubuntu...
> Oops, we probably shouldn't give them that idea :/


The man behind NextBSD is Jordan Hubbard, and besides many valuabe activities in the FreeBSD open source community, he was working for Apple from 2001 to 2013, and we can be asssured that Jordan knew/knows very well how Mac OS X compares to FreeBSD - perhaps much better than any of us.


----------

